# Koordinaten-Datenbank Straßenentfernung, PLZ



## mexximillian (17. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe den Auftrag für ein Berechnungsprogramm eine Entfernung in km zweier Orte zu ermitteln. Normalerweise sollte das mit Hilfe einer Datenbank funktionieren, die Koordinaten aller Postleitzahlen enthält (dann hätte man zumindest mal die Luftlinie). Ich habe jetzt schon 2 Stunden im Netz gesucht und zu diesem Thema nur recht wenig Informationen gefunden, und dachte mir, dass jemand hier vielleicht einen Tipp für mich hat, oder sogar selbst mal mit so einer Datenbank gearbeitet hat. 

Mein Fragen wären also:
- Hat jemand eine Idee wo man sowas herbekommt?
- Gibt es eine Möglichkeit nicht nur die Luftlinie zu bekommen, Bzw. eine andere DB die sowas kann?

Für Antworten bin ich sehr dankbar.

Max


----------



## shutdown (17. Dezember 2004)

ähm mal rein von der mathematischen Sicht:

Wenn du nicht die Luftlinie willst, dann wirst du dich an irgendetwas orientieren müssen - und eine Datenbank in der du zusätzlich noch alle Straßeninformationen hinterlegst dürfte gewaltige Ausmaße annehmen

Was die Berechnung anhand von Koordinaten -Entfernungen geht, solltest du mal unter Nicht-Euklidischer bzw Euklidischer Geometrie suchen (bin mir jetzt nicht sicher welches).

Auch in jeder Standard-Formelsammlung findest du mindestens eine Möglichkeit, die Entfernung von 2 Punkten auf einer Kugel zu ermitteln.

shutdown


----------

